# Urget Help!



## journo (Apr 12, 2011)

Are there any medical users who could please PLEASE answer some questions from the point of view of a med user, it can remain totally anonymous and will take like 5 mins of youre time ?
Im a drug ravaged student (journalism) and i need a happy med user from the states to give me their perspective on how it helps, this information will help sufferers in the uk when it gets published in my article for the student newspaper ...


----------



## sappytreetree (Apr 12, 2011)

Im a Medical User ,,,,I Cut My Right hand badly as a child it got crushed under a wood burning stove ,,,I spent 4 years in physical therpey ..
to get it move half way i have very bad nerve and bone damage and i am in pain most of the time ..During physical theropy i was givin pain killers but when that ended so did my precription so i started eating about 12 tylonal or ibprophane pill a day ..Welll my stomach started bleeding from that mainy pill like my daoc said 10 pills a day times 365 + 3650 pills a year .....I asked to go on long term pain managment my doctor or any doctor would not give me medicane because im only 22 they said wait a few years and they might be willing to talk about it .........Fed up with being in pain I started reading studys that MMJ was found to help people with nerve damege so i started to use it and to tell you the truth if i didnt have least one this one Thing in my life to help mange my pain I would probley have ended myself If i werent to wake every morning and not be able to hitt a joint and my swelling down in my joints and false pain recptors always going off because there dameged i would not be hear today im so thankful for this medicane ever more that im in a state the reconized that i need it ... Sorry about the spelling this spell check wont work


----------



## Shangeet (May 7, 2011)

you can search for the better result in this topic in rollitup search section.
you can also join the discussion group to find your proper answer.


----------



## journo (May 10, 2011)

yeah ive tried and tried but noone lately seems able to help ... getting to the urgent stages now


----------

